# ready made enclosures



## Sara27 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi,
I plan to get an argentine tegu in a few months, and I need a cage.
I am not handy at all, nor do I have tools, so I will need to purchase the cage.
If you know of an supplier of a ready-made cage suitable for an argentine tegu, please share the link so I can check out multiple options and choose.
I'm looking for someone I can order online from, that will ship to me, that has furniture-grade cages that are tegu appropriate, and not looking to spend multiple thousands of dollars.
Thank you in advance if you have a source to share


----------



## N8bub (Apr 25, 2015)

Boamaster.com and beegerboxes.com both have nice cages. Check faunaclassifieds.com and kingsnake.com in their classifieds


----------

